# Assunpink Lake (SJ Hawg Hunters) 6/21



## fish devil (Jun 25, 2014)

Tough day for most teams because of the 15" minimum. In the end Wade and Zeke opened a can of whoop azz on the field. They had 4 fish for 14.82 lbs. Shallow water was the key for bigger fish. The deeper parts coughed up a lot of shorts.

South Jersey Hawg Hunters
Date: 6/21/2014
Format: Six bass limit, 15 inch minimum.
Weather: Warm, mostly sunny, light breeze.

Results: 

1. Zellman/Schoonover Team (Zeke Zellman & Wade Schoonover)
Total Bass/Weight = 4 / 14.82 lbs Points = 25

2. Snyder/G.Lentz Team (Dennis Snyder & Greg Lentz)
Total Bass/Weight = 2 / 5.78 lbs Points = 9

3. Duckardt/O.Summers Team (Bill Duckardt & Orie Summers)
Total Bass/Weight = 1 / 3.98 lbs Points = 6

4. F.Lentz/Nemeth Team (Fred Lentz & Joe Nemeth)
Total Bass/Weight = 1 / 3.28 lbs Points =4

5. Oeser/Merlock Team (Chris Oeser & Ken Merlock)
Total Bass/Weight = 1 / 2.78 lbs Points = 3

6. Franchetta/Stubbins Team (Al Franchetta & Jenn Stubbins)
Total Bass/Weight = 1 / 2.45 lbs Points = 2

7. Bowen/Ridel Team (Scott Bowen & Bill Ridel)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

7. J.Miller/M.Miller Team (Jim Miller & Mark Edmeads)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

7. S.Summers/L.Summers Team (Sean Summers & Tyler Covely)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

Winning Lunker Weight - 5.70 lbs (Wade Schoonover)

Next Club Tournament: Rainbow Lake – Saturday, June 28, 5:30 AM to 11:30 AM. Five bass limit, 12” minimum length


----------

